
Texas plumber sues dealer after his pickup turns up in Syria - jackgavigan
http://www.scribd.com/doc/293042163/Mark-1-Plumbing-Inc-v-Charlie-Thomas-Ford-Ltd
======
buserror
This is absolutely amazing. Jaw dropping if it's not a clever case of
photoshop!

Recently they had started to ask serious questions to Toyota as to why IS had
so many brand new pickup trucks...

~~~
ChuckMcM
I was trying to guess if it was 'shopped or not. I can't imagine that someone
in Syria would just "happen" to have this plumbers name and number nor did it
seem likely that they just grabbed another picture of a truck with similar
positioning.

It's much easier for me to believe that folks have discovered a way to
arbitrage the difference in price between used cars in one market and their
price in Syria effectively.

